# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  mrt ver2.29 update release_2018-01-28

## mohamed73

# add* vivo V5 Plus* mobile support<in vivo qc> 
# add new flash ic support for encrypt mtk 6737 6735 6753 cpu *R821MB  Q313MB  R31BAB  R21BMB* 
# add QIKU 360 Mobile Unlock account & password support in QC_UNLOCK tab *
N5(1605-A01)
vizza(1711-A01)
N5S(1607-A01) 
N6PRO(1801-A01)
Q5(1515-A02)*  
¤ MTK Tools adjust redmi format,
now support note4 & note4x  ( mtk cpu type) 
format and unlock account with one click!!!<beta> 
# add special tool for QIKU 360 F5 1701-M01 SPRD CPU <الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]>  
Mrt Dongle OFFICIAL SITE : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *others download link uploading!!!*

----------

